# Top furry moments in cinema.



## FriggaFanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

I would defenitley put The Shining and Emanuelle In America (horse scene. That is all I will say) up there.


----------



## Alstor (Oct 16, 2010)

The horse head scene in _The Godfather_. A truly wonderful time for the fandom. :V


----------



## Smelge (Oct 17, 2010)

What the fuck are you on about?


----------



## Machine (Oct 17, 2010)

Smelge said:


> What the fuck are you on about?


Typical furry shit.

OP requests fapping material.


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 21, 2010)

i would say the lion king, mainly cos it started my obsession with all things furry. or kung fu panda


----------



## Kreevox (Oct 22, 2010)

Balto, hey it was a good movie


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 22, 2010)

Attack of the Killer Tomatos


----------



## Azure (Oct 22, 2010)

When they shot Old Yeller, I fucking came.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 22, 2010)

FriggaFanatic said:


> I would defenitley put The Shining and Emanuelle In America (horse scene. That is all I will say) up there. Any memorable murr in your movies?


Wow, when are you not trying to plug a movie that doesn't have murder, inklings of drag queens eating shit, or scenes of horses being masturbated? Holy avante garde batman.

EDIT: Middle comment wasn't necessary; apologies in advance.

Top furry moments would be (because I have to do this given my critique of the OP), "An American Werewolf in London", and "Prophecy" (1979), which features the thing most known to have jump started South Parks ManBearPig; here's a visual snippet:
[video=youtube;7UXOo00wKQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UXOo00wKQA[/video]
[video=youtube;InnMUffpgrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InnMUffpgrU[/video]

@OP: My comments were not meant to be inflammatory, or flaming; just joshing you with some mild curiosity and confusion.


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Oct 22, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> When they shot Old Yeller, I fucking came.


 
ROFL


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Oct 23, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Wow, when are you not trying to plug a movie that doesn't have murder, inklings of drag queens eating shit, or scenes of horses being masturbated? Holy avante garde batman.
> 
> EDIT: Middle comment wasn't necessary; apologies in advance.
> 
> ...


 
Eh, I missed the comments anyway. Haha idk I always took a liking to weird movies for some reason.


----------



## JadeFire (Oct 23, 2010)

I vote The Lion King as well, if not for providing a good amount of fap material. :3


----------



## Skittle (Oct 23, 2010)

JadeFire said:


> I vote The Lion King as well, if not for providing a good amount of fap material. :3


 ......Go die in a fire.

Also, this thread, is just...troll central. How long before it gets locked ya think? 5 pages?


----------



## Bambi (Oct 23, 2010)

skittle said:


> ......Go die in a fire.
> 
> Also, this thread, is just...troll central. How long before it gets locked ya think? 5 pages?


Why five pages?

It'll probably go on for longer than you think.

Because of ManBearPig.





JadeFire said:


> I vote The Lion King as well, if not for providing a good amount of fap material. :3


You know when an animation studio succeeds in making fictional characters that are hot as hell and confuse your boner, _they've done something right._


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 23, 2010)

Anybody remember in Fear and Loathing when he wakes up with the lizard tail on
I had no idea what was going on in that movie, but I loved it


----------



## Pine (Oct 23, 2010)

skittle said:


> Also, this thread, is just...troll central. How long before it gets locked ya think? 5 pages?



this thread is already full of fuck. I give it 2 or 3.


----------



## Willow (Oct 23, 2010)

The Wicker Man, Nick Cage version. lol


JadeFire said:


> I vote The Lion King as well, if not for providing a good amount of fap material. :3


 No. Just no.


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Oct 28, 2010)

HotRodLincoln said:


> Attack of the Killer Tomatos


 Seconded.

Hmm, lemme think. I guess the part in Pokemon the First Movie where all the characters kept on repeating 'it is wrong to let these creatures battle eachother'. As if it had to contain an actual moral other than action to keep it G/PG-rated.

And now, after 9000 other movies, said creatures still battle eachother. Probably because the ex-villain of the first movie decided to wipe the important life lesson out of everyone's memories, defeating the purpose of any moral.

Ahhh... Japan, you never seize to amuse me. :}

EDIT: Also, the part in the first Harry Potter movie where Hagrid gives Dudley a pig tail. Hilarity ensues...


----------



## RockTheFur (Oct 28, 2010)

Back on Newgrounds, threads that attract trolls (depending on the severity of it, the topic itself, and the mood the mods are in) usually get taken down within the first few pages.
Either way, I don't see how there is much to talk about with furries in cinema history. Maybe...
Uhh... I'm running a blank.


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Oct 28, 2010)

*sighs at own attempt at being serious*


----------



## Charrio (Oct 30, 2010)

I say the Bunnie scenes in, One Crazy Summer


----------

